# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Trusted Media Challenge, competition to combat deepfakes, AI Singapore, Singapore

## Airicist

Organizer - AI Singapore

trustedmedia.aisingapore.org

----------


## Airicist

AI Singapore launches $700k competition to combat deepfakes

Jul 16, 2021




> The drive to identify deepfakes in audiovisual media from genuine content has received a boost with a $700,000 international competition organised by AI Singapore, a national artificial intelligence (AI) programme under the National Research Foundation.
> 
> The five-month-long Trusted Media Challenge aims to encourage AI enthusiasts and researchers around the world to design and test models and solutions that can detect modified audio and video. Professor Ho Teck Hua, the executive chairman of AI Singapore, shares more.


"AI Singapore launches $700k competition to combat deepfakes"

by Rei Kurohi
July 15, 2021

----------

